# it out-Herods Herod (Hamlet)



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2011)

Μια βοήθεια παρακαλώ. Πώς έχει μεταφραστεί το παρακάτω απόσπασμα από τον Άμλετ; 

Άμλετ III,ii,14: 'it offends me to the soul to hear a robustious periwig-pated fellow tear a passion to totters, to very rags, to spleet the ears of the groundlings... it out-Herods Herod'

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## psifio (Jun 24, 2011)

Ω, με πειράζει κατάκαρδα ν' ακούω έναν κρεμανταλά με την περούκα στην κόκα να ξεσκίζει ένα πάθος, να το κομματιάζει, να το ξεκουρελιάζει ολότελα, για να σπάζει τ' αφτιά των θεατών της πλατείας, που οι περισσότεροι το μόνο που μπορούν να νιώσουν είναι τ' ακατανόητα βουβά σκηνικά και η φασαρία. Θα 'πρεπε έναν τέτοιον μάγκα να τον μαστιγώνουν που παρακάνει την Τερμαγάντη και υπερηρωδίζει τον Ηρώδη' να τ' αποφεύγετε, σας παρακαλώ.

Άμλετ, μετάφραση Βασίλη Ρώτα, εκδ. Ίκαρος, 1964, σελ. 76-77

(Μετά τον Ηρώδη έχει άνω τελεία.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2011)

Ρώτας:

Ω, με πειράζει κατάκαρδα ν' ακούω έναν κρεμανταλά με την περούκα στην κόκα να ξεσκίζει ένα πάθος, να το κομματιάζει, να το ξεκουρελιάζει ολότελα, για να σπάζει τ' αφτιά των θεατών της πλατείας, που οι περισσότεροι το μόνο που μπορούν να νιώσουν είναι τ' ακατανόητα βουβά σκηνικά κι η φασαρία. Θα 'πρεπε έναν τέτοιον μάγκα να τον μαστιγώνουν που παρακάνει την Τερμαγάντη και υπερηρωδίζει τον Ηρώδη· να τ' αποφεύγετε, σας παρακαλώ.

Edit: Το (ολόιδιο) δικό μου, από τις εκδόσεις Επικαιρότητα, σελ. 96-97 :)


----------



## psifio (Jun 24, 2011)

Δόκτωρ, πιάσε κόκκινο!

Έπιασα! (άνω τελεία με Alt+0183)

Τι μαθαίνει κανείς... Το alt δεν το 'χα πατήσει ποτέ στο πληκτρολόγιό μου, αλλά ανακάλυψα ότι η άνω τελεία είναι alt+Q! Μερσί!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, κοκκινοπιάνοντες φίλοι μου! :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

psifio said:


> Το alt δεν το 'χα πατήσει ποτέ στο πληκτρολόγιό μου...


Και εναλλαγή ελληνικών-αγγλικών πώς έκανες;


----------



## psifio (Jun 24, 2011)

Command+space. (Δουλεύω σε Mac.)


----------



## sarant (Jun 24, 2011)

Το κακό είναι ότι η μετάφραση του Ρώτα τα έχει τα χρονάκια της -και εδώ η "κόκα" (κεφάλι, από τα αρβανίτικα) σήμερα δεν μπορεί να ειπωθεί, όλοι θα σκεφτούν την κοκαΐνη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Εγώ είχα πιάσει τηλέφωνο, οπότε γλιτώσατε την τριάδα. Να βάλω ολόκληρο το αγγλικό:
Oh, it offends me to the soul to hear a robustious periwig-pated fellow tear a passion to totters, to very rags, to split the ears of the groundlings, who for the most part are capable of nothing but inexplicable dumb-shows and noise. I would have such a fellow whipped for o'erdoing Termagant — it out-Herods Herod. Pray you avoid it.​
Και εδώ του Χειμωνά, αν και έχω πρόβλημα με τον Ηρώδη:
Μου πιάνεται η ψυχή ν' άκούω
έναν τριχωτό ρωμαλέο τύπο περιχυμένο πούδρες
να κατασπαράζει ένα πάθος. Να το δαγκώνει με λύσσα
Να ξεκουφαίνει τους εξώστες όπου ποτέ δεν φθάνει
κανένα νόημα, μονάχα οι πόζες κι η βοή. Μου έρχεται
να μαστιγώσω όλους αυτούς που μ' έναν γελοίο οίστρο
υπερπαίζουν και κάνουν τον Ηρώδη πιο Ηρώδη.
Παρακαλώ αυτά να λείψουν.​
Για τον γνωστό ιδιωματισμό (out-Herods Herod), ο Βλάχος έχει «γίνεται ηρωδιακώτερος του Ηρώδου» και ο Πολυλάς «και τον Ηρώδην υπερηρωδιάζει».

Του Μπελιέ τη μετάφραση την έχει κανείς; Του Μάτεσι;
Του Κακογιάννη τη βρίσκετε εδώ, αλλά θα πρέπει να παρακολουθήσετε ολόκληρη την παράσταση...

Ποια απόδοση του ιδιωματισμού σάς αρέσει περισσότερο;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

psifio said:


> (Δουλεύω σε Mac.)


(Ο Θεός μαζί σου, κοπέλα μου.)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Εδώ η "κόκα" (κεφάλι, από τα αρβανίτικα) σήμερα δεν μπορεί να ειπωθεί, όλοι θα σκεφτούν την κοκαΐνη.


Συμφωνώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2011)

Εμένα με ικανοποιεί του Ρώτα, το υπερηρωδίζει. Το ηρωδιακότερον δεν μου αρέσει. Και το άλλο, απλώς δεν το μεταφράζει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Κάτι σαν το «βασιλικότερος του βασιλέως» θα ήθελα, π.χ. «γίνεται πιο Ηρώδης απ' τον Ηρώδη». Να το καταλαβαίνει ο θεατής. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβει το «υπερηρωδίζει»;


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2011)

Γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβει όλα τα άλλα που λέει ο Σαίξπηρ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβει όλα τα άλλα που λέει ο Σαίξπηρ;


 
Αν μεταφράζουμε για το κοινό και όχι για το χαρτί, ναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2011)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά ποιος ξέρει σήμερα τον Τερμαγάντη; ("Την" γράφει ο Ρώτας, αλλά ήταν ποτέ σωστό το θηλυκό άρθρο άραγε; _Edit:_ Σχετικό το επόμενο, από τη γουίκη}

Και "πιο ηρωδι(α)κός από τον Ηρώδη" αρκετά σαφές μου φαίνεται...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2011)

Λίγη γουίκη:

*"Termagant" as a ranting bully and a shrewish woman
*
As a result of the theatrical tradition, by Shakespeare's day the term had come to refer to a bullying person. _Henry IV_ contains a reference to "that hot termagant Scot". In _Hamlet_, the hero says of ham actors that "I would have such a fellow whipped for o'er-doing Termagant, it out-Herods Herod". Herod, like Termagant, was also a character from medieval drama who was famous for ranting.

Mainly because of Termagant's depiction in long gowns, and given that female roles were routinely played by male actors in Shakespearean times, English audiences got the mistaken notion that the character was female, or at least that he resembled a mannish woman. As a result, the name "termagant" came increasingly to be applied to a woman with a quarrelsome, scolding quality, a sense that it retains today. An example of this usage is in Washington Irving's "Rip Van Winkle", in which Dame Van Winkle is described as a "termagant wife". "Virago", "fishwife" and "shrew" are near synonyms for "termagant" in this sense. Nevertheless, the term is still sometimes used of men. The Australian politician Kim Beazley labelled a male opponent a termagant.​


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2011)

Πλάκα έκανα, νίκελ. Αλλά ξέχασα να τη βάλω σε πράσινο. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2011)

Πλάκα ξεπλάκα, η μετάφραση θεατρικών έργων και η μετάφραση του Σέξπιρ είναι μεγάλος πονοκέφαλος.

Καλά λέει ο Dr7x, εδώ τι να την κάνεις την Τερμαγάνδη; Καλύτερα δεν είναι να τη φας, όπως έκανε ο Χειμωνάς; Αλλά και ο Ηρώδης ο δικός μας (κρυφτείτε, νήπια!) τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με τον _ranting tyrant_ του μεσαιωνικού θεάτρου; Πώς να το εκσυγχρονίσεις χωρίς να φαίνεται ξένο για την εποχή του Σέξπιρ; Να πεις κάτι σαν «κάνουν τη στρίγγλα πιο στρίγγλα και το δράκο πιο δράκο απ' ό,τι είναι»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2012)

Σχετικό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία: *Οι Ηρώδες: Ξέρατε ότι...*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ποια απόδοση του ιδιωματισμού σάς αρέσει περισσότερο;


Τα "υπερηρωδίζει" και "υπερηρωδιάζει" τα θεωρώ ακατανόητα. Δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου όταν τα είδα. Το "κάνουν τον Ηρώδη πιο Ηρώδη" χάνει το νόημα ολότελα. 

Πιο κατανοητό βρίσκω το "γίνεται ηρωδιακώτερος του Ηρώδου", επειδή παραπέμπει άμεσα στο "βασιλικότερος του βασιλέως", αλλά είναι λίγο στρυφνό αυτό το "ηρωδιακότερος" και θα το προτιμούσα "ηρωδιότερος" ή μάλλον "ηρωδιέστερος" (κατά το "πομπώδης-πομπωδέστερος" ας πούμε).


----------

